# 35 Gallon Hex



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

tank specs:
Dimensions: 12 to 24"x16.5"x 24" - 35 Gallons
Substrate: Soil covered by soil master select and Carib Sea White Marine Sand 
Co2: Pressurized
micro/macro: None yet
Filtration: Built in sump
Lightning: 175W MH pendant and a 12 hour photoperiod
Fauna: None yet
Flora: Dwarf hairgrass, Ludwigia ovalis and repens, Rotala indica, Cabomba furcata, Myriophyllum tuberculatum, Tiger Lotus
Hardscape: Manzanita driftwood

The tank was rescaped this weekend replacing substrate, adding driftwood, sand and hairgrass.
The goal was a simple scape using tall fast growing plants in the background incorporating white sand and driftwood to yield a jungle/fantasy style.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Nicely done with the hex. I love the wite sand aspect, and I think it will look great once the dwarf hairgrass fills in to contrast against the color.

I don't like the driftwood though. Looking at the picture, the driftwood doesn't seem to blend in very well. I'm more starting at the driftwood then the plants. It could be that the color contrast between the plants and driftwood prevent a uniform blending. But you do acheive a well done "jungle look" with good placement and growth of dense vegetation.

-John N.


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback. I see what you are saying about the driftwood.
update:


----------



## irish (Aug 12, 2006)

I actually like the driftwood. I like to be able to see some driftwood in a tank.
It isnt just to grow plants on you know.  
Lookin good. Keep us posted with new pics.

Irish


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

Update:
Upgraded the sump pump. Tried a 330 GPH pump but this seemed to really push the capacity of the overflow. Finally, settled for a 240 GPH.
The new pump helps keep the sand clean by increasing the flow. Additionally, the distribution of the CO2 mist seems to be improved.


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

P. stellatus was added to bring more strength to the left side of the tank.
The idea is to have many shapes and variety to entertain to the eye.
However, the primary focal point is supposed to be the M. tuberculatum in the background.

While the driftwood is not just to grow plants on, it is desired to grow the L. ovalis on the driftwood like ivy. Note: need to trim the aerial roots.

The ferts have not been added to prevent excessive growth but a couple of the plants have been pernickety. This will change.
Adjustments will continue to be made.

Also, purchasing a pair of 18 inch tweezers as I scrape up my forearms on the driftwood tree with each pruning.

You have to love white sand, any algae will appear there first. In the foreground, the white sand is meant to contrast with the dark substrate and the bright green hair grass.

The sand is water on the beach that initially grabs your attention, but then the eye should wander.










thanks,
wiste


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

Replaced the metal halide bulb with a new 175W 10K bulb.
While the bulb is the same as the previous bulb it is apparent that the older bulb had lost much of its intensity.
With the new light, the plants have increased red coloration.
P. stellatus was swapped out. Hopefully, the new bulb will help with its growth.


----------

